# TTOC Renewal



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

I've just received a TTOC renewal notice from the TTOC shop. As I only subscribed in July before Brooklands I was quite surprised. I'll be replying to the mail but just to highlight here that there may be some duff info in the database!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hmmmm.... yes, we've noticed! 

Those of you who have received these e-mails in error and let us know - thanks. Those of you who have been confused as a result - our apologies!

Give us a little time to work out what happend, and we'll come back to you! Be assured that we have perfect records of who has made payments, so no-one who has renewed will lose out!

Regards, Clive


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi Clive,

Add me to your list also please.
I sent a reply to the reminder after checking back through my Paypal details.
I had a look in my TTOC account but it shows no transaction. :?

Regards,
Des.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Silversea said:


> Hi Clive,
> 
> Add me to your list also please.
> I sent a reply to the reminder after checking back through my Paypal details.
> ...


Des, I've sent you an IM.

I can confirm that we have received your payment


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

Same here hutters,i paid my dues back in August,sent you two emails reference payment,still no reply?????

rgds trevor


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

Still no reply as usual!!!


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Trevor

To help me find out what's going on I need to establish which Trevor you are - does your postcode end with JP?

Thanks.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Ok, sorted.

Please note that you need to actually enter an order for a membership renewal in the store so that we can process renewals.

Trevor, there was no order there for you, just an order for a badge. I also don't have any unanswered emails from you, so I'm not sure what has happend there. Malcolm will process the renewal (i.e. get the records updated) and will get issue 5 out to you.

Cheers

Graeme


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

Hi Graeme,yes my postcode ends jp,i also sent you a email ref this error,but i did not receive any reply,looking on my account,yes i did purchase a TTOC jelly type badge,but my renewall does not show,but it does on my bank account :? anyway i,mm sure you will sort it out :?

cheers trevor


----------

